# Suchen 2  zum werben



## Serwante (9. Februar 2016)

Hi wir suchen 2 die nicht gleich aufgeben und mindestens 2 chars mit hoch zocken. Ihr bekommt battelchest Taschen und gold fürs reiten


----------



## Th3GonzO (21. Februar 2016)

Gibt es Voraussetzungen bei euch wie Realm oder so etwas in der Art?


----------



## Zamia90 (23. Februar 2016)

hi meld dich mal


----------

